# Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado?



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

I have like 3 hours to find out if MK4 rear calipers will blot right up to a corrado. I have mk3 gti ones on now, and just need to know it theses will work as well? Someone help please ASAP!!
















Or is anyone has any mk3 rear calipers that work great, I need them,
Thanks Scott


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (A2VW4life)*

yes, i believe if you can use mkIII calipers on your corrado, you can use mkIV calipers too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
picture of mkIV caliper on a mkIII carrier on a mkII spindle


























_Modified by white_r!ce at 2:56 PM 5-2-2004_


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (white_r!ce)*

Where do you get the brake lines to fit the funky banjo fitting on the mkIV caliper?
-Raffi


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (EUROROC)*

stoptech mkIV brake lines.
i'm not sure about other brands, but the mkIV rear lines go from the caliper all the way to the pivot point on the beam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (white_r!ce)*

Hil, 
Looking good! How in the world did you get those calipers so clean?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (eggroller)*

hey ray,
lots of sweat and blood i tell ya. and fumes of brake dust in my lungs despite the face mask.









but well worth it...and they won't rust!


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (white_r!ce)*

Get a pan and a brass or plastic brush (not Stainless) and some brake fluid to break down most of the dirt... the brake fluid works really well! Follow up with brake cleaner. Mine came out very nice!
-Raffi


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_stoptech mkIV brake lines.
i'm not sure about other brands, but the mkIV rear lines go from the caliper all the way to the pivot point on the beam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes the A4/mkIV lines go all the way back... will these work on an A1 car? I've been looking for just the lines to replace the ones I have going to my rear calipers.
-Raffi


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (EUROROC)*

mkIV calipers have banjo fittings...so unless you have calipers on your A1 with banjo fittings, you'll either have to buy adaptors or find another way.


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_mkIV calipers have banjo fittings...so unless you have calipers on your A1 with banjo fittings, you'll either have to buy adaptors or find another way.

Source????


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (EUROROC)*

ehhh...ecs?
not sure. i'm a newbie to brakes.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (A2VW4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2VW4life* »_









umm, it is me or does this caliper look upside-down? shouldn't the nipple be on the top?
edit: nvm, e-brake thing is on the bottom right?


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah the e-brake is on the bottom


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_ehhh...ecs?
not sure. i'm a newbie to brakes.

ECS - No
Momentum - No
Eurospec - No
RPI - No
Adirondack - No
-Raffi


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (EUROROC)*

are you asking if a1/a2's have banjo fittings? i doubt they do.
the mkIV calipers do. ehhh, are we talking brake lines here?


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (white_r!ce)*

I am looking into doing the same swap on my vr6 gti. So the calipers will bolt right up to the rear (8.9') assembly right? And the only other thing left to do is use the mk4 lines to the pivot point on the suspension? Is an adaptor needed to connect the oem line to the newer mk4 line? Lastly how will the e-brake function, are any parts needed make that function correctly?
thanks gentleman for all the info and I didn't mean to jack your thread white-rice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (tim frame)*

heheh, not my thread.
they will bolt up
mkIV lines to the pivot point, yes, but you'll have to bend the hard lin or get a long braided line that goes from caliper to pivot point
not sure about the adaptor, i don't see why.
e-brake works same as your current setup.
more parts? there's always more parts







nah, you should be set.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (white_r!ce)*

thanks man appreciate the info


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (tim frame)*

i made adapters to fit them on my rado 'cause i wanted to keep my SS lines.


----------



## stiffler359 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (nscirocco)*

thats sweet! you should make some more and sell them....to me


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (nscirocco)*

IM sent!
-RGK-


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

IM SENT!!!


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: (A2VW4life)*

I got alot of IMs about those adapters, i really hadn't thought about making more, but i'll see what i can do .. they wouldn't be DOT aproved or anything like that!
you know that you can use stock lines off an A6 avant or something like that .. they bolt right up
i think ecs sells lines too


----------



## EUROROC (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (nscirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nscirocco* »_you know that you can use stock lines off an A6 avant or something like that .. they bolt right up
i think ecs sells lines too

I think it's an A4 or A6 but I havn't verified that yet... I've called:
Potter,
Aderandak
eurospec
ecs
rpi
nd
4q2 ;-)
no one sells just the lines only kits with calipers. I'm looking at having lines made locally... but let me know about the adapters if ya make em.
-Raffi


----------



## stiffler359 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (nscirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nscirocco* »_I got alot of IMs about those adapters, i really hadn't thought about making more, but i'll see what i can do .. they wouldn't be DOT aproved or anything like that!

i'd be willing to bet half the mods on most peoples cars wouldnt be DOT approved......besides, the front brakes do all the stopping, aluminum rear brakes just look cool










_Modified by stiffler359 at 8:17 PM 6-25-2004_


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (nscirocco)*

anyone still interested in the adapters? i cut 10 rough blanks, just one completely machined though so far ... just wanna make sure 'cause it takes a few hours each to machine 'em!
i can get the aluminum washers (not reusable), but i'm not sure if the banjo bolts are available separately, so you'd probably have to have them already


----------



## bmxcorrado (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (nscirocco)*

ya, i'm intested how much are you looking to sell them for?


----------



## nscirocco (Oct 4, 2000)

*Re: Will Mk4 rear Calipers work on a Corrado? (bmxcorrado)*

i'm not sure how much $ is reasonable, 
but for the time it takes to make 'em, i'd like to get 60$ for a pair


----------

